# DIY Homeowners



## Mark (Oct 17, 2003)

What segment of your local market is the typical diy'er ? 
1. What ages would they be ?
2. What income level would you think they are in ?
3. What would be the top 3 reasons why they choose diy painting ?
4. How are they getting their diy education.... in what form ?

I am studying the market conditions locally for my store and targeting that segment for the winter season designing promos and education for that tms. I would think this would inspire some of you guys out there to better identify your tms (target market segment) to better align your services and marketing.


----------



## sumpen (Oct 19, 2003)

1) Mid twenties to low thirties, professionals, out of college, just bought first house.

2) I don’t know, Entry-level professional, both spouses working. Home purchased @ between $80,000 and $200,000. 

3) (A) Money (B) Interest peaked in decorating by DIY TV shows (C) Change standard home colors to more appealing choice for their age group.

4) TV, magazines, depot-type-store instructional demonstrations, and me (your friendly local painter).

Mark, these are my answers based on people I know who are DIYers. In general I work on their parents repaints and pass along any help I can and even loaned some tools here and there. From what I have seen they would rather have a pro do it, they want the work done, but money is the determining factor makes them DIYers. I must say they are hungry and willing for information.

Also, I gotta add this, everything I see purchased by these people is purchased from hommer’s, lowes, or walmart. I’ve yet to see ‘em venture into a paint store for anything.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

sumpen said:


> Interest peaked in decorating by DIY TV shows


 Do you think anyones business has actually improved from these DIY shows? Are there more people out there watching these shows and doing the work themselves or more people seeing the rooms change and then hiring someone?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

nwingate said:


> Do you think anyones business has actually improved from these DIY shows? Are there more people out there watching these shows and doing the work themselves or more people seeing the rooms change and then hiring someone?


I think the diy shows can care less. They have sponsors that pay them to use their tools and equipment. I'm in a market where if a home owner wants to do the roof himself I truly don't want this person as a customer, and I doubt many people with a fully functioning brain attempt installing a new roof.


----------



## sumpen (Oct 19, 2003)

nwingate said:


> Do you think anyones business has actually improved from these DIY shows? Are there more people out there watching these shows and doing the work themselves or more people seeing the rooms change and then hiring someone?


I think the people that can afford it and do not want to fool with it have the pros do it. A big house owned by a busy executive is not a DIY project. There are cases where the wife has done a bedroom or a bathroom, but when it comes time to do the stairwell or the living room, they will give me a call. We’re talking major rooms, vaulted ceilings and such. It usually ends up that I do the rest of the house.

One thing I have noticed is that people are itching to put a little color into their environment, at least on the interiors. Everyone seems to be getting tired of white walls. When I go into a clients home to discuss the upcoming paint job, and see what they are changing the wall colors to, I’ll make a joke about watching Trading Spaces, people grin and nod their heads confessing that watching the home & garden shows have giving them the redecorating bug.


----------



## sumpen (Oct 19, 2003)

nwingate said:


> Do you think anyones business has actually improved from these DIY shows? Are there more people out there watching these shows and doing the work themselves or more people seeing the rooms change and then hiring someone?



What do you think, Nathan? You've probably crossed paths with some DIYers, what has been your experience?

Also, have you noticed differences in the market from living in the north and now the south?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I think overall its helped! I believe there are a lot more homeowners who are getting painting done not only for maint. but also for decorating as well. And even though it looks "so easy" on the shows I think a lot of people just pick up the phone and call someone. 
Its like watching "This Old House" restore a 100 year old barn on TV. I love the idea of doing it, I love seeing them do it, but I'm not going to be doing that anytime soon.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

As far as markets go, I'm not painting right now. I'm still trying to make sure I like this area before I start a new business. 
I'm also looking into some non traditional business structures for my next painting business.

-Nathan


----------



## pgriz (Sep 29, 2003)

The fact that almost all the big hardware stores appear to be growing and expanding, there's obviously a huge market for DIY. As contractors, we should be asking ourselves why does someone want to go through the hassle of learing a new trade and expense, and have the risk of failure, when they can turn to qualified, experienced and capable professionals.

When I ask this very question, a get a variety of answers, which can be summarized as follows:
1) I don't want to pay the labour, and besides how hard can it be?
2) I don't trust the contractors, so this way I know I won't be screwed (again).
3) The quality of the work done before was really poor, and I can do better.
4) I've got the skills to do it.

Some disciplines are easy for DIY homeowners (interior painting), and some are suicidal (electrical work comes to mind). However, the electrical components aisle in my local big box hardware store is jammed full of people day after day. So, as contractors, I think we better start looking into the mirror and asking ourselves, why are these customers not coming to US!!?? Anyone want to venture a thought or comment?


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

There are 2 kinds of do it yourself customers :

1) I have never done a do it yourself project, and I think I have the skills, so I will give it a try. Besides, I have those handy do it yourself books, and the internet, what could go wrong?

2) I have done many home projects and this won't be any different than the last time. --this kind of client just may have the skills, and CAN do it himself.

The other clients are ones who know they can't, or have failed in the past and have learned their lesson. As long as there are capable people who can accomplish the projects, or as long as there are first time home buyers, the isles in Home Depot will remain filled.

I am excluding the clients who own a home but do not have extra funds laying around. Most of those clients weather or not they feel they know what they are doing will still try it themselves out of necessity. Its a budget thing. If urine got on carpet and it needs to be replaced, they will come into my store and buy a rem and install it themselves no matter if they feel they can do it or not, they can only afford the remnant and cannot live on urine soaked carpet.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

pgriz said:


> So, as contractors, I think we better start looking into the mirror and asking ourselves, why are these customers not coming to US!!??


The problem really is some people are just cheap. The other problem is anyone with a paint brush and a truck can call themselves a painter. Anyone with a truck and a ladder and hammer can call themselves a roofer. Combine these two problems and you have a disease. 

This disease festers until distrust brews and home owners feel as if they have no logical choice but to do it themselves. 

Then again another possible answer, if your my father who did EVERYTHING himself, he enjoys the work and enjoys being busy.

I think we can all agree that like the liquor industry, the material supply industry isn't effected too much by economy. If your house needs something fixed and you have extra $$$, you will hire someone who goes to buy the part. If your house needs something fixed and you are broke, you go buy the part and do it yourself.

How could urine get spilt on a carpet?! "I missed the toilet, all the way in the living room!"


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Grumpy said:


> How could urine get spilt on a carpet?! "I missed the toilet, all the way in the living room!"




Pets.......
happens everyday.
If you bought a used house and you want a good scare, at night, turn off ALL lights and use a hand held black light. if there was any pet damage, it will let you know.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Ahh pet's duh. LOL my pet toad could never stain my run since he stays in his plush terrarium. This toad lives better than I do.


----------



## sumpen (Oct 19, 2003)

nwingate said:


> >>>>Its like watching "This Old House" restore a 100 year old barn on TV. I love the idea of doing it, I love seeing them do it, but I'm not going to be doing that anytime soon.



I like watching Trading Spaces… Genevieve getting paint all over her self kinda drives me nuts… and then, my wife loves that little Vern guy. 

Seriously, we get a kick out of the home and garden shows. My house always seems like it’s under construction, and I frequently have a few unfinished projects I need to complete.

If I start to feeling too guilty, I just change channels, maybe go to the food network and watch the Iron Chefs.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

We just need to learn to take all these TV shows that are out there and use them for our benefit. Before homeowners may have never even thought of another interior color besides white. Now, they watch Trading Spaces and all the sudden the want to paint the room Orange! 
Many of them will save the money and do it themselves "as seen on TV." Others will know that their time is money and pay someone to do it. 
We need to learn to advertise to this market. 

At my last company we made this our target. On the first page of the website visitors were greeted with this paragraph.
*
Walk into any model home and try to find a room with white walls. You won’t find one. Why do interior decorators do this? Because they know that color is what makes a room!
*
*At Artistry Painting and Decorating we are in the business of “Bringing your home to its full potential.” We serve the Northern Virginia area with top quality interior and exterior painting and carpentry. 

Click on **Request an Estimate** to start the process.

And yes, we paint white too!*

We need to use these shows as idea generators for our customers instead of threats to our business.

-Nathan


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Advertise on your local tv station for the time slot when these shows are playing. 

Advertise in the many DYI magazines on the market. 

On your website put DYI tips. Complete with material and tool lists etc.

Don't plagerize but copy their ideas. Present your ideas to your customers as they do in the dyi shows.


----------

